# Direct Shoot to Print & Direct Shoot to Slideshow



## eighty6 (Feb 13, 2009)

A couple of quick questions really! Hope you guys will be able to help with!

-Is it possible to hook up a camera to a printer and somehow get the printer to print every time the shutter is released?

-Is it possible to have a camera connected to a laptop and each time a new images is captured have it added to a rolling slideshow on the laptop?

Hope these both make sense to everyone.

Thanks in advance,
Brad.


----------



## Flash Harry (Feb 14, 2009)

printing-I dont think so, why would you anyway a lot of shots dont work or are throwaway.

slideshow- files staight from camera are too big really, its pointless using a 10mb image for an application requiring less than a 1mb file, your just hogging resources and possibly crash the program. H


----------



## Garbz (Feb 14, 2009)

You should be able to split the second easily with two applications. The camera app from the manufacturer would allow you to shoot tethered and save automatically to a folder, and a slideshow app that reads from that folder.


----------



## eighty6 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the replies, if I explain what I need these things for it might make a bit more sense!

Basically I'm a photography student and about two years ago I did an installation for my final major project of the BTEC I was on.

The installation was a Photobooth intended to look at and document youth culture of that time in and around the college.

*See here: *Bradley Innes | Online Portfolio
*and larger here:* http://bradleyinnes.com/images/full-images/photobooth/photobooth.jpg

It was a success but now I'm looking to take it to the next level. 

The original booth just took all the images and stored them in the camera for the final piece, I'm still interested in this and want it to be the final outcome but also want to give each person their print to take away instantly.

And would also like to have a rolling slideshow running and updating while the booth is up and in use.

I'm also looking at the possibility of adding a 30 second video option to the booth for each person. 

So yeah, I'm asking quite a lot really! Just wondering if there is any software remotely like what I need on the market or if I'm going to end up looking down the very expensive bespoke route?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## weddingguy (Feb 24, 2009)

I believe you can shoot in RAW and Small JPG and have the JPGs only go to the laptop. That way you would have files more suitable for the slideshow.


----------



## speedlite (Jun 23, 2009)

I have that question as well, when shooting an event (party) etc, I've seen where the camera, mark iii 1d had a direct line to p/c and from p/c to sony up cx1 printer,  I'm having trouble with the direct, I'm thinking it must be a setting on the mark,  any help would be great!!


----------

